# Power Max HD 928 OAE 38840



## Woodsboy (Nov 1, 2018)

Auger lever not staying down for more then about 10 feet when in use, it pops up so you can not use your right hand to adjust the chute.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Download the repair manual from Toro.com, and there is a section discussing the adjustment. There is a cam that is not operating correctly. This is also discussed on this forum that you can find with the Search function.


----------

